# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  guz na policzku

## konradkar@gmail.com

Witam serdecznie.
Okolo miesiaca temu moja Mama miala wycinany maly kuzek na skorze (prawy policzek) o wielkosci
 5 mm (0.5 cm). Został on usuniety 2 tygodnie temu, dzis byly wyniki i.. lekarz oswiadczyl rak skory..  :Frown: 
Nic jednak nie powiedzial wiecej tylko dal wyniki do reki, powiedzial zeby isc do pracy i za 3 miesiace przyjechac na wizyte...

Mama w roztargnieniu nie zapytala go o nic wiecej i teraz mam wielka pustke w glowie. Przejrzalem juz kilkadziesiat stron i mam teraz wielki metlik w glowie. 
Jedyne co mam to wynik badania, ktory moze przepisze aby naswietlic troche sprawe:

Istotne dane kliniczne:
Guzek skóry prawego policzka

Opis makroskopowy:
guzek śr. 0.5 cm, mc.   (dodatkowo w tabelce pod literka L jest cyfra 2)

Rozpoznanie patomorfologiczne
Squamous cell carcinoma G-2
Excisio completa.
Mikroskopowo minimalny margines w głębi - 0,1 cm,- boczny - 0,1 cm
Wg. ICD - 0- 8070/3

To wszystko co jest na wyniku. Prosze o informacje w jakim stopniu jest to niebezpieczny rak i jaki jest dalszy przebieg/objawy z nim zwiazane.

Z gory dziekuje za wszelkie informacje. Pozdrawiam 
P,S
Dodam tylko ze guzek ten pojawił się w styczniu i przed wycięciem był czerwony i delikatnie narośnięty. W momencie kiedy lekarz wycinal ten guz stwierdził ze on mu na  groźnego nie wygląda... Aż tu przyszedł wynik ze jednak był on trochę groźny. Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedz.

----------


## Patryk86

Jest to rak kolczystokomórkowy, wycięty doszczętnie. Pana mama musi pozostawać pod stałą  opieką onkologa i systematycznie poddawać się badaniom. Rokowanie jest zawsze niepewne - możliwe są przerzuty lub przynajmniej wznowa.
Według danych statystycznych 5 lat od momentu rozpoznania tego raka w tym stadium zaawansowania przeżywa około 60% chorych.

----------


## konradkar

Dziekuje za odpowiedz. 
Jedna rzecz mnie martwi skoro mojej Mamie doszczetnie wycieli tego raka to nadal zalicza sie do tej grupy statystycznej, ktora Pan podal dla przykladu? Czy tez grupa ta jest dla osob, ktorym nie wycieto calkowiecie tego raka? 
To ze Mama teraz sie musi kontrolowac nie ulega watpliwosci, ale prosze o instrukcje jak o siebie ma dbac i na co zwracac uwage?. 
Dzis zrobilem kilk zdjec tego policzka aby miec porownanie z tym co bedzie za 2-3 miesiace. 
Dziekuje za odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Dr Jackiewicza Ordynatora Oddziału Chirurgii Okologicznej z NZOZ MAGODENT w Warszawie niedygś pracującego w Klinice Nowotworów Głowy i Szyi w Centrum Onkologii, wszytkie koszty pokrywa NFZ. Zawsze doradzi.Nr tel (22) 430-88-44

----------

